# Neofinetia falcata 'Kouyou'



## Berthold (Jul 30, 2014)

Plant from NewWorldOrchids.com. I am satisfied, also by the perfume.

Only the price-beauty-ratio of this plant-pot-system seems to be reformable.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 30, 2014)

Amazed!!! 

All these neofinetias are so hard to find in Europe.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2014)

Wonderful color!


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful presentation of plant and pot. I so admire anyone who can grow
these Neos well. Love the color as well as the fragrance.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 31, 2014)

The fourth flower opens now and perfume raises by 25% to 100%.
Hear in my Japanese garden


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Aug 1, 2014)

You have a lovely, well presented, healthy plant. Thank you for sharing. Do you grow any other Neofinetia?


----------



## Berthold (Aug 1, 2014)

MattWoelfsen said:


> Do you grow any other Neofinetia?


Yes, a yellow form called Neo Kibana Fuuran from OL, some white forms and Neofinetia richardsiana.
Last one is a very slow going species. First you must learn to love it.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 1, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------

